# Finding a Job in Alberta



## eckmeister (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi,
I am looking for some opinions on peoples experiences in finding work in Alberta.
My family and I have our PR cards and SIN numbers, as we landed in October.
We came back to the UK to tidy up our affairs. We intend to leave permanently , well the flights are booked, for Calgary on the 9th September this year.
I have been applying for jobs in my field via email, through the Job Bank website but barely ever see a reply back. 
I have been told that it is better to be in Calgary prior to applying for these jobs as following up is easier. (I am an Industrial Electrician to trade and specialise in automation control).
Does every one else feel the same about this, should we continue looking prior to leaving the UK or just wait.

I will be making trips across before we all go over with the intention of interviews and housing etc.

Regards
Alex


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

eckmeister said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for some opinions on peoples experiences in finding work in Alberta.
> My family and I have our PR cards and SIN numbers, as we landed in October.
> We came back to the UK to tidy up our affairs. We intend to leave permanently , well the flights are booked, for Calgary on the 9th September this year.
> ...


There's no harm in continuing to look but I would suggest that an employer would probably want you to begin working almost immediately rather than waiting until September,


----------

